# Can I have elective c-section with twins



## Megan25 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi I'm currently 11 weeks pregnant with my twins after my 4th private ivf. Uncle. These babies are super precious to us. I already been seen by a midwife and she mentioned that vaginal birth is ok bcs each baby has its own sack. However, I don't even consider vaginal birth with twins bcs I want them out quicy and safely. I don't want to endanger twin 2 and increase chances of cerebral palsy or other health problems associated with vaginal birth of twins. I also don't want to end up with an emergency c-section with the second twin. Then it will just defeat the whole object of having vaginal birth. I do believe with twins c-section is the safest option. So can I insist on having a planned c-section when I see the consultant. Thank you very much!


----------



## Megan25 (Jun 8, 2012)

I also found this in the NICE cesarian guide book  "Thus, if an obstetrician feels a woman’s request for CS is not appropriate after the woman has received appropriate counselling and support, then the obstetrician should be able to decline to support the women’s request. However, this does not overrule the woman’s rights to express a preference for a CS, and in this instance the obstetrician should transfer care of the woman to an obstetrician who is happy to support the woman’s choice." So does it mean they will definitely have to satisfy my request? I'm so concerned about it now because I feel so strongly about it that in case of denial I will be prepared to go to my home country where elective c-section with twins is a law. But of course I would rather not do it bcs I would have to fly before 28 weeks and my husband will miss almost 2 months of my pregnancy. Plus I will then need to make arrangement with hospital back at home. Thank you again for any information.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Megan

You cannot insist on a caesarean no. However you could voice that this would be your preferred option for the reasons that you have detailed below and that you feel it is safest.

Under the NICE guidelines the consultant has to consider you request and then may decide that he/shge supports your decision and will book you a CS. Given the fact that you are pregnant with twins i would expect that the consultant will support your decision. However you may find that they dont want to offically make the deicision until later on it your pregnancy. 

It does depend on the views of your consultant as to whether he/she will make that decision early on or not. 

Good luck. Let us know how you get on.

kaz xxxx


----------



## Megan25 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for ur reply, Kaz! But according to these guidelines even if the consaltant doesn't want to do a c-section, then they must refer me to the one who will be happy to do so? The problem is that I will not be even considering V birth with the twins so I need to know early (before 25 weeks) to be able to fly home as most airlines won't allow you on board past 28 weeks. So basically can they really refuse a c-section with twins in this country? Even if you are referred to a different consultant? Sorry to be such a paranoid lady. But I just will need to make arrangements in case of refusal. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

On reading them more closely myself yes that is the case. 

I don't think you will find many consultants will class your twin pregnancy as a medical need anyway. So that combined with your request will be enough. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Megan25 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you again, Kaz! So glad there are people who can clarify things. Can I ask what do you mean by 'class your twin pregnancy as a medical'. Sorry I am new to all this info   thank you very much again xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

As in a twin delivery is more at risk of ending up with carsarean section than a low risk singleton (one baby) delivery. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Megan25 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanx, Kaz. I think you meant that not many consultants will not class twin pregnancy as medical need. 

I haven't got an appointment with my consultant yet. Waiting for it to come through post. I only got confirmation of my 12 week scan that will be actually at 14   weeks. Thank God I already had three scans at my lovely ivf clinic. Otherwise I would not be happy. I will post what reaction I got from my consultant so maybe it will be useful for other girls. 

Xxx


----------

